# H&H Marble Kake



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

We have another H&H blend here. The others have been solid smokes. Nothing too extraordinary but for the price, great blends. Then we get to Marble Kake. This stuff is a tough block in the bag. Not like 3P's but also not like Penz. Kind of reminds me of lighter knot. You know the stuff you break off pieces and start fires with? Basically sawdust soaked in lighter fluid and pressed into blocks.

At first after lighting up, this is good but once again not extraordinary. Kinda bitey. Good virginia flavors. Then all of the sudden the sweetness just hits like crazy! Holy smokes this stuff is good! I'm telling you, though, it's got to have some kind of casing. This stuff is too sweet not to.

If Marble Kake is like Hamborger Veermeister, then I can't wait to try that one too! This Hearth & Home blend really caught me by surprise and really blew me away. I'm sure it's got some kind of sweetner and isn't just straight virginias but who cares! It's great!

edit: I went and read on TR and it says the flavor is different depending how you prepare it. So you know, I used the tobacco that was in the bottom of the bag. Basically rubbed out tobacco.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave, you just keep making my list longer! Of course, a few of your reviews have gotten a few removed too so maybe it will equal out.

Nice review, and if it indeed is like Hamborger Veermister, I can't wait to get my hands on some!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Dave is Marble Kate the one that looks like broken sheets of dry wall. if soo let me get a ounce the next time I order from P&C hehhehe
troy


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

laloin said:


> Dave is Marble Kate the one that looks like broken sheets of dry wall. if soo let me get a ounce the next time I order from P&C hehhehe
> troy


More like broken sheets of OSB.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I was actually disappointed in the baggy they sent me...Both my 2 ounces of Marble and Anny Kake came in looking like the left over shake out of a dealers baggy. Of course the smoking was still superb, just when I order something like a Kake or a plug, the textile feature of the tobacco is part of the appeal for me. So to be robbed of that, I felt kinda cheated. 

But like you I found this to be a very sweet blend and also very enjoyable. I didn't see a review, but if you haven't tried the Anny Kake yet, I suggest you do.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I've got Anni Kake but I figured I'd wait on that one. It's probably one of the most reviewed aro's out there. It's good but I don't smoke it much.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah that's one I haven't decided if it's an aro yet. It is wet like one and obviously has toppings in it, just the smell and taste more or less compliments the baccy instead of over powering it....that's my take on it any how.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Your reviews are starting to weaken my resolve to not order any more tobacco. I have far too much already.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

The tobacco I got in a sampler from P&C of this tobacco was basically straight dust. It did bite me a little, but it was pretty sweet midbowl. Too dusty for my taste, burned up quick. I just got a bad sample, I'm sure this is great stuff.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

After having both Marble Kake (Thanks User_name) and Hamborger Veermaster (Thanks DirtyBlackSocks), I am going to say they are exactly the same. You could give me a blind test and I wouldn't be able to tell the difference (except for the MK dust that comes into my mouth).

For those Hamborger Veermaster fans, this is a cheaper substitute that will work for you if you can stand its dry, dustiness. For me, they are way too bitey and smoke way too hot. It's not even a bite, it's a burn because the smoke is hot.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

i know that this is an old thread, but this is the first time I read it, and I'm pleased in an odd sort of way because, despite a couple of the comments, the blend is 100% bright and red Virginias, and there's no top dressing applied, but there's a faint casing. I believe that it's the pressure that develops the sweetness.

Russ


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Is it supposed to be as dry as mined was. Literally no moisture at all.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

It's dryer than most tobaccos, because I don't add a humectant, trying to keep the tobacco as natural as possible. The outside will be dry to the touch, but the inside of the pieces will still have moisture. It rehydrates very easily, though.

Russ


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

blendtobac said:


> It's dryer than most tobaccos, because I don't add a humectant, trying to keep the tobacco as natural as possible. The outside will be dry to the touch, but the inside of the pieces will still have moisture. It rehydrates very easily, though.
> 
> Russ


You're right Russ. It dehydrated on its own since I jarred it. Much much better since it arrived.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

blendtobac said:


> It's dryer than most tobaccos, because I don't add a humectant, trying to keep the tobacco as natural as possible. The outside will be dry to the touch, but the inside of the pieces will still have moisture. It rehydrates very easily, though.
> 
> Russ


You're right Russ. It hydrated nicely on its own since I jarred it. Much much better then when it arrived.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I really need to try this again, but I'm reluctant to open the 8 oz tin I have. Guess I'd better add a couple of ounces to my next P&C order...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I can send you a small bowlful if you don't mind it's rather dry and will crumble to dust at the touch LOL.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds cool; PM on the way...


----------

